# crazy bitch



## La Ica

hey there!

i need the kanji expression for a woman who is tenacious and combative and for that reason always branded as a 'pain in the ass' or a 'crazy  bitch'.
but i don't want it to be too long, since it'll be for a tattoo on the ankle. 

thank you.
e.


----------



## zhg

Just to be sure you are not asking for a derogatory term, aren't you?


----------



## SuperXW

There isn't any well-known traditional expression for this in Chinese, but you can try modern ways, of course.
To me, the word 野蠻 (barbarous) seems relate to that type of girl since a Korean movie "my barbarous girlfriend" got its popularity, or just one character 野 (wild) would do. Of course, different people may have different suggestions and interpretations.
Anyway, it's better to have some words or expressions to "show" what you like or believe, which would make people feel you are some kind of person, not directly "tell" people "I am this". That would be much less cool.


----------



## BODYholic

泼妇
悍妇
大妈
10chars


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

牛皮糖               .............................


----------



## Skatinginbc

La Ica said:


> tenacious and combative


執拗、好鬥 ==> 強 jiang4 (固執任性、不順從; e.g., 倔強, 強嘴)


----------



## nightdragon

女汉子/女强人  tenacious and combative


----------



## brofeelgood

疯婆子 - crazy woman
疯婊子 - crazy bitch

Both are rude. I'm almost certain no woman would want something like that as a tattoo.


----------



## M Mira

I concur that there really isn't a way to convey the meaning without being rude or boringly long in Chinese, and I advise against tattooing any of the above, except maybe nightdragon's, but they don't really mean what you want.

女汉子/女漢子 means... someone like Revy or Balalaika in Black Lagoon, IMHO (My brain is a bit slow at 1AM)
女强人/女強人 literally means "strong women", but means "successful career women/entrepreneuse" in practice.


----------



## animelover

M Mira said:


> I concur that there really isn't a way to convey the meaning without being rude or boringly long in Chinese,



It seems to me the problem here is that the original English phrase is already rude and slang-ish in the first place. Or would anybody want to get a tatoo saying "crazy bitch"  or "i'm a pain in the ass"...?


----------



## fyl

（女）刺头 seems to be similar to "a (woman) person who is a pain in the ass" (刺 is erhua-ed)
母夜叉 may be similar to "combative woman".


----------



## La Ica

zhg said:


> Just to be sure you are not asking for a derogatory term, aren't you?


no, i'm not really asking for a derogatory term but i like the way the word 'bitch' is extensively meaning a variety of attitudes that are indicating strenght and boldness. this is the concept i'd like to convey; i know it sounds harsh, that's why i'm trying to understand what can be possibly be similar in kanji but without being derogative.


animelover said:


> It seems to me the problem here is that the original English phrase is already rude and slang-ish in the first place.


yes, this is the real problem and also, as M Mira said, it's hard not to be rude and, at the same time, trying to explain the concept in the shortest and less boring way possible. i was thinking about something that contains the word 'warrior' or 'soldier', combined with 'raving', 'crazy', or 'passionate'. which deconstructs a bit my meaning, but, let's see.

i'm that kind fo person who always points out what it needs to be done, and doesn't stop till it's done. i'm considered to be bothering, nagging; someone who's dedicated or totally  committed, for example at work, is often seen as annoying, at least here. 

think about the reactions that Michael Moore arouses or a Greenpeace activist.


BODYholic said:


> 泼妇
> 悍妇
> 大妈


hi BODYholic, thanks for your help; but i don't know anything of Chinese, can you tell me exactly what did you write?


SuperXW said:


> Anyway, it's better to have some words or expressions to "show" what you like or believe, which would make people feel you are some kind of person, not directly "tell" people "I am this". That would be much less cool.


i like your thinking but i'm more interested in another meaning of 'bitch' far from 'bad', 'rude' or 'wild'. 
'barbarous' my be fine even though if i think about the movie you told me about, it's also far from my meaning too.

i would prefer something that is more related to strength.
picture this woman as someone who always says what she wants and gets what she needs. someone who isn't afraid to be or think outside the box.


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 牛皮糖


hi, retrogradedwithwind, may i ask you the meaning of your sentence?

thanks.


Skatinginbc said:


> 執拗、好鬥 ==> 強 jiang4 (固執任性、不順從; e.g., 倔強, 強嘴)


allright Skatinginbc, thank you.
but can you be more specific? i'm sorry but i don't know Chinese at all.


M Mira said:


> 女汉子/女漢子 means... someone like Revy or Balalaika in Black Lagoon, IMHO


yes, i think you've got the message. when you look at those girls you secretly admire them but you also fear them, that's the 'hidden meaning' i see in 'bitch', as a slang word of course and not in its first meaning of 'prostitute'.


fyl said:


> （女）刺头 seems to be similar to "a (woman) person who is a pain in the ass" (刺 is erhua-ed)
> 母夜叉 may be similar to "combative woman".


well thanks fyl, your first expression is my favourite by now; is more extensive than the others


----------



## fyl

La Ica said:


> i'm that kind fo person who always points out what it needs to be done, and doesn't stop till it's done. i'm considered to be bothering, nagging; someone who's dedicated or totally  committed, for example at work, is often seen as annoying, at least here.
> 
> picture this woman as someone who always says what she wants and gets what she needs. someone who isn't afraid to be or think outside the box.
> 
> when you look at those girls you secretly admire them but you also fear them, that's the 'hidden meaning' i see in 'bitch'



Then I guess 泼妇,悍妇,大妈,疯婆子,疯婊子,（女）刺头,母夜叉 are all inappropriate. They emphasize more on "crazy" and do not imply that people will admire you. They are closer to "women easily pissed off", "women who are valiant, bold, combative or cruel in a battle or quarrel".

I think Skatinginbc's suggestion is the closest so far. 強 (or written as 强 in simplified Chinese) has 3 pronunciations:
1. qiang2, means "strong", "powerful"
2. jiang4, means "stubborn", "unbending", "insisting"
3. qiang3, means "compel other people"
The second one is closer, and for clarity you may use 倔強 to mean the 2nd meaning.
A single 倔 without 强 is also fine and has no confusion.
If you use a single 強, most people will think it is the first meaning at the first glance (but you may still claim it is a pun and say it means both the first two, or all three meanings.)


----------



## brofeelgood

If you mean a tough, bossy woman who's difficult to work with, the adjective you're looking for is 强/横/霸/悍/猛. Maybe even 狂.

And even though the word "bitch" has, over the years, lost many of its negative associations, I'd still not recommend its use as a compliment.


----------



## Ghabi

Skatinginbc's suggestion (jiang4) can be written as 犟, with the character containing the "ox/bull" (牛) element. The ox/bull is a symbol of stubbornness as well as industriousness in Chinese culture, and in contemporary Mandarin slang 牛 has the positive connotation of "awesome". This can look quite appealing, I suppose.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

牛皮糖 is not appropriate. 
犟 is a good choice.
My further think of that 犟种，倔 may be also suitable. 
犟 as mentioned above means stubborn, and 犟种 means a person who is stubborn. 犟驴 means a stubborn donkey or a person who is as stubborn as a donkey.
倔 has a more focused meaning, which is stubborn and is fine too.


----------



## La Ica

hi fyl then how can i have these two meanings together?



fyl said:


> "women who are valiant, bold, combative or cruel in a battle or quarrel".



plus the other you, Skatinginbc, and Ghabi suggested. (i like the image of the stubborn bull!)

 i can see now what you all meant before, when you talked about 'negative vs. positive connotations', as brofeelgood clearly stated after, but i also want to convey that my attitude is seen as annoying; i don't want to say: "i'm great", i want to say "you don't think i am great but i am and i do": more than a statement, an outrage, a dare.

don't worry, two/three/four ideograms would be fine by me.

P.S.: thanks Ghabi for putting all my answers in one message.


----------



## fyl

La Ica said:


> hi fyl then how can i have these two meanings together?


A simple way is to use two words together: 倔强 剽悍  (剽悍 means "agile, brave, fierce, strong').

Other related words:
"蛮横" means "not listen to others", "do whatever one thinks", "peremptory", even "rude and bullying others". This includes both "stubborn" and "crazy, combative". It is derogatory in general, but maybe not that much when one use it to describe oneself instead of others.
"特立独行" means "maverick", "do and think differently from others". This may be similar to "you don't think i am great but i am and i do", and is not a derogatory term. But it does not include "combative", and not that "stubborn" (just difficult to be persuaded by others).

See if others have better suggestions.


----------



## La Ica

allright, i've unified some of your characters with the others and i got to this one: does it make sense? are these 5 kanji together redundant? 

倔(犟种)蛮横

i'm not sure where i need to put the third one, but i understand that the first one to be tattooed has to be the first on the left, right?
thank you so much to you and all the others who tried to help me.

by the way, i'd be happy if you also indicate me how to pronounce it.

otherwise i may do with: 特立独行 which is also nice in its appearance and insert 犟 and 种 somewhere else but my ankle.


----------



## Cowrie

Hi, everyone! 
I have been hesitating…, but does this make sense in Chinese? 驕妃


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I figure Cowire has come up with a very good suggestion. 
骄妃（驕妃） is not a fixed collocation but it's totally understandable. 骄, proud/arrogant/overbearing. 妃, today it means a noble and beautiful woman. 
Maybe it's not a word-to-word translation of crazy bitch, but I think it perfectly satisfies the OP's demand.


----------



## fyl

La Ica said:


> are these 5 kanji together redundant?
> 倔(犟种)蛮横


Use either 倔犟蛮横 or 犟种蛮横.
"倔蛮横" are "倔犟种蛮横" are not good.
You may use google translate or other online dictionary for pronunciations.



Cowrie said:


> 驕妃


Well, to me 妃 is mostly a concubine of an emperor. Although highly noble, 妃 still indicates the existence of the emperor and his formal wife. When it is used to describe an ordinary woman, I think it is a bit inclined to "alluring woman" instead of a pure "peremptory king/queue".
驕妃 would be fine if the OP really wants the "bitch" in "crazy bitch", but I'm not sure about that. And 骄妃 is mostly arrogant and proud, not really stubborn or combative.
What may be bad is that the word 嬌妃 (I guess this is a more common collocation) is very similar to 驕妃 and has completely different meaning (lovely flirtatious lover of emperor).


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

妃is a high-class concubine of an emperor, but it's the formal wife of a prince/infante. I mean  Diana Spencer was the only 妃 of Prince Welsh Charles (Idk if I address him correctly), and Camilla Rosemary Shand was just his concubine or mistress before marrying him formally. 

One way to be arrogant is to be stubborn and combative, isn't it?


----------



## fyl

retrogradedwithwind said:


> but it's the formal wife of a prince/infante.


Thanks for reminding me that 太子妃 is also a 妃.

I think I can translate 骄妃 as "proud royal wife". My problem with this was: why does one mark herself explicitly as a "wife"? I mean, why not just something like "lady" or "woman"? Does this imply the existence of a husband or she think herself is alluring?



retrogradedwithwind said:


> One way to be arrogant is to be stubborn and combative, isn't it?


Maybe. An arrogant 妃 can be described as "蛮横". If the OP think 蛮横 can be used, arrogant 妃 is probably also OK.

傲慢女王 (arrogant queue) is something similar along those lines (and it is not explicitly a "wife"). (Though I don't like this either.) Anyway these are just my opinions and the OP will pick with her own discretion.


----------



## Cowrie

Thank you so much for your consideration, retrogradedwithwind and fyl! 

I guess I thought too much about the “bitch” part (and I was too curious to hold myself back from asking the idea). Reading your posts and giving 驕妃 a second thought, I have to admit that it requires a bit (or a lot?) of imagination and explanation to derive the combative side from 驕妃. 

Thanks again to fyl and retrogradedwithwind, and good luck to La Ica!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

妃 is not necessarily used to address a wife. Such words as 仙妃，神妃 are employed to call goddesses. 
And I think in Chinese language 骄 is both positive and negative, just like 骄傲. 
The word 骄兵悍将 means gallant soldiers or the soldiers who are too gallant to a degree of arrogance.


----------



## La Ica

hi guys, it's me again.

i really love the diverse meanings of 牛 and its graphics, so i would like to use it for another tattoo, in combination with one other kanji; do any of these: 倔牛, 強牛, 牛种 make sense to you?

thanks,
e.


----------



## SuperXW

La Ica said:


> hi guys, it's me again.
> 
> i really love the diverse meanings of 牛 and its graphics, so i would like to use it for another tattoo, in combination with one other kanji; do any of these: 倔牛, 強牛, 牛种 make sense to you?
> 
> thanks,
> e.


In Mandarin, 牛 is often used as a slang adjective to mean "awesome". However, as a noun, it is related to the image of strong labors (male not female) came from countryside. So I'm not sure if 倔牛, 牛种 can be well-accepted by all people. 强牛 sounds like a fine one to me. Or a single character 牛 would do.


----------



## Sun14

Cowrie said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I have been hesitating…, but does this make sense in Chinese? 驕妃



I don't hear this expression very often. It makes little sense to me. It occurs to me that it might be ”嬌妃“ from the pronunciation.


----------

